# band memebers wanted!!!in lower mainland area of B.C.



## Hoser-guitar lead (May 18, 2006)

hey, im looking for some members to start a band, i play guitar, tryin to also learn bass and piano/keyboard, im into classic rock, mostly, and some contemporary bands, favourite bands include pink floyd, zeppeling the beatles green day blink 182 sum 41, i live in mission so preferably members from around that area:rockon: :rockon2:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Back off ya hoser! But really, good luck with your band search.


----------



## JaySimon (May 22, 2006)

Im in the same boat, but a different location, sorry i can't help ya dude.


----------



## RadioDaze (Jun 2, 2006)

In Mission eh? How old are ya? What other old school rock do u dig?


----------



## thewaffler101 (Feb 9, 2008)

*sent from heaven*

i have a band and i live in mission i need bandmated too. the band is dragon warrior and i urge you to listen to some songs: anything from dragonforce(especially valley of the damned ), anything by helloween, some but not a lot iron maiden, love zeppelin, all older rock and anything with a good beat no matter which genre. get back to me on the subject [email protected] is my email. p.s. how old are you?


----------

